# GCLC / FWC Lionfish Derby



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi PFF spear-fishermen/ladies,

I haven't seen any discussion of the GCLC / FWC Lionfish Derby on this forum and was wondering if any of you will be participating this year.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

when you hear of numbers like $50k spent on putting on this "show" and such a low percentage of it actually goes to the PARTICIPANTS then you add to that the Geniuses want to keep your catch (a $5 per pound fish) I think everyone knows why there's no participation.:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> when you hear of numbers like $50k spent on putting on this "show" and such a low percentage of it actually goes to the PARTICIPANTS then you add to that the Geniuses want to keep your catch (a $5 per pound fish) I think everyone knows why there's no participation.:whistling:


You don't ever let anybody have any fun :no:

But I'm with you. I love shooting lionfish, but I'm not going to enter a tournament where you have to hand over your catch. 

What do they do with all that submitted lionfish anyway?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Is that the tournament where you have to PAY to let them keep your catch?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like they are bringing the buyers to participants. Got SPL??


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> Is that the tournament where you have to PAY to let them keep your catch?


I just checked .... this is not correct.
All fish brought in to compete for regular prizes will remain property of the divers.
There is a special raffle that you CAN enter - if you wish to leave your fish.
Sooo.... you can win regular prizes AND keep your fish + you can leave your fish if you want..... and have a chance at extra prizes.

Please read the rules if you have any questions.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

My buddy just sent me a picture of the board. Over 8,000 lion fish brought in this weekend. Great start.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Could you post the picture of the board so we can see who brought in all those fish? Anyone have pictures of the 8k fish that were counted in?

Did anyone on this forum participate?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Candy said:


> Did anyone on this forum participate?



Yes there many PFF'ers involved with this event.
I enjoyed Sat and Sun, ate allot of Lionfish prepared many different ways.

Fried, Grilled, Dip, and then several dished created by a large hoist of Celebrity Chefs, from as far away as New Orleans.

I saw one boat bring in over 1,100.

It was great event. Attendance was high, and many attendees knew little of Lionfish. All information booths were very busy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

****


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked but cannot find the post about selling lionfish. Can someone remind me what I need to do to be able to legally sell them? Thanks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I looked but cannot find the post about selling lionfish. Can someone remind me what I need to do to be able to legally sell them? Thanks


You need a free permit to do so. 

Just a few days ago, I found the application by clicking a link, then printed it, the got a phone call, and went back to work and threw it away.

Now I can not find the link, but I know I started here:


http://myfwc.com/Lionfish


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

These people can tell you, if no one here can.
Nice people, I ate allot of this dip this past weekend, it is awesome.

http://edibleinvaders.com


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

More information here, but I did not see how to sell it.

http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I looked but cannot find the post about selling lionfish. Can someone remind me what I need to do to be able to legally sell them? Thanks


You need a SPL (Saltwater Products License). It is like $50/year and you get it from the state.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, there must be a lot of those rascals out there.....


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Second year I have registered & participated, won a $800 full dive rite regulator setup last year in the raffle for turning in just 20 fish pre-tournament from one dive. This year we (Team Kraken - just two of us) shot the second smallest lionfish and took home $100 cash along with another $450 worth of dive gear (dive rite first stage, a speargun, hex armor gloves, & a bunch of 500psi) for turning in just 102 fish. Getting stung in my shooting index finger stopped us from collecting more after our third dive. 

I lurk around here from time to time and have seen lots of talk on this forum on how it's not worth giving away your fish, the money doesn't go towards divers, etc... but my personal experience participating has been opposite. I've ended up on the plus side both years counting in boat gas, air fills, and the cost to register. This year they gave you the option to turn in the fish for the raffle prizes or selling it outright if you have a Saltwater Products License (which I do) and declined, the risk paid off with reward in the raffle both years. When I asked where the fish was headed this year I was told some was going for the dip, a few area restaurants took some, and some was going over to Whole Foods in Destin. 

Pic of my wife Jessica (who a few of you know) holding the second smallest fish....yes it was pole-speared. :thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks PeterParker for telling everyone who reads this about your positive experience. The negative Nancy's in here could use some realism.


----------

